# Black Piranha?!?



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

Hey guys! I am really happy with my first topic i started and was hoping if you'd be the same again!

I'm looking to get a black piranha (1-3") in a small 15g tank as a starter. I have a nice spot to put the tank and wanting to raise one ever since i started. but theres that problem with finding one... Does anyone know how to get a black piranha in Iowa?







It will be difficult but i really want one!

thank you so much guys and i really look forward to hearing from you all again!

Steve


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Under the right conditions and care a Rhombeus can reach 6" in length within the first year. A cheap grow out tank that works pretty good for a while is a standard 29 gallon. They're a dime a dozen and work well for the first year or so.

You could go with the 15 if you managaed to obtain a rhom that was 2" or so. He would outgrow that tank very quickly though.

A more expensive route is a 40 or 50 breeder tank. Excellent growout tanks for rhoms however, they tend to be pricey. I would look primarily at Craigslist if your looking for one of those.

In almost all cases, these fish slow down in growth after 6" considerably.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

You may have to order through SA or AS or ash on this one. You could search the classifieds to see if you could find a deal. A 15G is a bit small IMO, but the fish could prolly get on by until it reaches 4-6" I have my lil rhom in my 29G and he loves it. I'll be moving out soon and starting up my other 125G and I will be moving my lil rhom into the 40G breeder in place of the manny and the manny gets the 125G.


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

thanks for the replies. I know that the 15gallon would be small for the little bugger but its only because hes like 1-3" big. I have a spare one around the house and was curious as to what you guys would think. Once he gets bigger i would definately boost up his tank. I used to have a 40 breeder lol which i traded off to my friend when i got my new one because it was his originally







.. damn him...























But what is AS and SA or Ash?
not good with fish shopping lingo









Thanks again for reading and replying!

Steve


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

ScubaSteve319 said:


> But what is AS and SA or Ash?
> not good with fish shopping lingo


shark aquarium
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showforum=82

aquascapes
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showforum=85

Aquatic Sanctuary
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showforum=315

ash- the fish catcher
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showforum=294


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

AS = Aqua Scape or Aquarium Sanctuary SA = Shark Aquarium and ASH = ASH The Fish Catcher, is a seller on p-fury check out the BUY and SELL section


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

No0dles said:


> AS = Aqua Scape or Aquarium Sanctuary SA = Shark Aquarium and ASH = ASH The Fish Catcher, is a seller on p-fury check out the BUY and SELL section


I provided links to each section for him.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah i know after i wrote all that i stepped away to help my GF bring up some groceries so when i sent it you already posted everything. damn you!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

No0dles said:


> yeah i know after i wrote all that i stepped away to help my GF bring up some groceries so when i sent it you already posted everything. damn you!


Lets just say, I had ya covered. lol


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

haha thanks man! haha


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

you guys are awesome!
I'll be checking it out soon!









Steve


----------

